# Dragonfly Boatworks 17 and GrandSlam 17



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone have anything to say about these boats? I mostly tarpon fish biscayne bay/keys, so I think I would prefer the higher freeboard of grand slam. 

Any negatives? Any true world numbers? Thanks guys


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

Bringing this back to the top because I'm interested in the grand slam as well, but I can't find a lot of info on it. Apparently it was based on the Silver King 16 hull, which I also have no experience in. 

Seems like the fit & finish is pretty top notch, but I'm more concerned with performance. They list the draft at 8" but I don't know how realistic that


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking at photos on their website I do see a lot of similarities to my hull. They did add spray rails just under the gunnels, which is probably a good thing. The deck layout of hatches is almost identical.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Bringing this back to the top because I'm interested in the grand slam as well, but I can't find a lot of info on it.  Apparently it was based on the Silver King 16 hull, which I also have no experience in.
> 
> Seems like the fit & finish is pretty top notch, but I'm more concerned with performance.  They list the draft at 8" but I don't know how realistic that


After Mark Scott sold off the Silver King, he developed the "Grand Slam" for which only a handfull were manufactured.  I think Dragon Fly ended up with the molds but that's a question for Mark Castlow. 

Mark Scott developed hulls for Tarpon stalking. While I came close to ordering hull #4 Grand Slam from Mark Scott, I decided that I didn't want to wait 6 plus months for him to finish the deck molds and the two boats ahead of me.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a 16 silver king and have been on a grand slam. I believe the silver king is a little better running boat, due to the hard chine that was rounded out in the grand slam. However, the grand slam is a little quieter. Good rough water boat for a 16 footer.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Also, as I recall, the boat is pretty skinny. I could see an 8" draft w/out anyone in the boat. Didn't track particularly well on the pole.


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I need a "compromise" boat. I want to be able to pole in 10" or less for redfish and fish the beaches for tarpon. The majority of my time is spent on the trolling motor on grass flats or beating the bushes, though. Also, I have a wife and two kids, so I don't want the ride to be brutal (flat bottom is not an option) when I take them out.

I've been thinking that I want an HPX-18 or BTV. The grand slam is interesting because I think the higher gunnels might make the wife a little calmer when the kids are onboard.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've seen the grand slam in person and it is a great looking boat. I didn't ride in it but the owner said it's super dry and the spray rails work great. If I was looking for a new boat I'd give them a look


----------

